# My handhold cutter....



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

that's some wood chipper there..


----------



## Russ (Sep 9, 2001)

That is one of the insert blades for a Dado Cutter. I have a set I bought back in the 50's. You can add more cutters to make a wider cut.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Russ said:


> That is one of the insert blades for a Dado Cutter.


Nope....next beek...


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Your picture does not show us the blade enough to see its shape. I agree it might look like a dado blade with a wide tooth. And it is sitting on what looks like a table saw.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Core box cutter?


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

The arbor size looks like it fits on a table saw or skill saw, so the jig would have to be some sort of 15 degree slant base board where one would either move the piece or move the skill saw. I cannot see where it would fit on a shaper or drill; unless we aren’t seeing all the parts.


----------



## JodieToadie (Dec 26, 2013)

snl said:


> 2 bits to beeks who can tell me the machine it is used on and describe the jig that's used with it.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/111179370975970748310/HandholdCutter#5982247227403226962
> 
> ...


I reckon you use a Stihl brushcutter? LOL


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

It's a really big biscuit cutter.


----------



## djastram (May 1, 2011)

Table saw, box joint jig.


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

So . . . you gonna tell us? :waiting:


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

You're seeing the entire tool (blade). It is mounted on a table saw arbor...


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Yeah right....show us the entire tool turned on edge.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

that thing looks like it would take chunks of wood out....does it work well? Did you make it or is it a bought blade, I have never seen one like it.


----------



## pom51 (Jul 28, 2008)

I think it is a dado finger that has been modified to cut hand holes in boxes the depth of cut is adjusted by raising the cutter up and down. it is fitted on a table saw with stops ,so all the hand hole cut out will be in the correct position on the boxes


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Give some more beeks a chance to reply and I'll post a pic of the actual handhold it cuts.........


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Looks like a molder blade for a molder/planer.


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks like a molding knife or shaper cutter similar to those available at:

http://corobcutters.com/mhkhd50moldingknifeheaddelta.aspx

But I haven't seen a double blade one before... So instead I will guess it is out of a small wood/leaf chipper?


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

snl said:


> Give some more beeks a chance to reply and I'll post a pic of the actual handhold it cuts.........


By your remarks and title of thread, I would guess it's a hand hold cutter for hive boxes used on a table saw. Of course you wouldn't want to drop a chuck of wood on that thing without any holding jig, and with two cutter heads I am guessing you'd want to feed slowly. I would assume tilting the cutter in the saw would make a nice hand hold.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

It's called a "knock you into tomorrow cutter".


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

DanielD said:


> By your remarks and title of thread, I would guess it's a hand hold cutter for hive boxes used on a table saw. Of course you wouldn't want to drop a chuck of wood on that thing without any holding jig, and with two cutter heads I am guessing you'd want to feed slowly. I would assume tilting the cutter in the saw would make a nice hand hold.


Most correct answer so far...... but no tilting of the cutter....


----------



## Pete O (Jul 13, 2013)

"Russ" got it right at the beginning of the thread; it's just one of a stackable dado cutters. I've got a set also.
Why are we dragging this thing out? Maybe you are using it to scrape frames; it's still the same stackable dado cutter.


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

I use one of those to cut my handholds, but mine has 3 blades. Keep the arbor straight 0 deg. The curved edge cuts the nice bottom of the handhold. Need feather boards to keep wood down on the table while raising the blade. Even with three blades its a bit of a white knuckle ride, I can't imagine just 2 blades.

I considered building a jig that would hold the wood and lower it into the saw blade, but have not attempted that yet. Perhaps that's the jig you speak of, if so let's see it, so I can copy it.
Luke


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Pete O said:


> "Russ" got it right at the beginning of the thread; it's just one of a stackable dado cutters. I've got a set also.
> Why are we dragging this thing out? Maybe you are using it to scrape frames; it's still the same stackable dado cutter.


It's not stackable at all. It's one piece. We're dragging it out so that others can comment who don't regularly logon. The blade stays as is once set ... the wood is lowered onto the blade....


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

Where's the jig pics?


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

Do you have the jig used for lowering the wood into the blade?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

These are the handholds this cutter makes..

https://picasaweb.google.com/111179370975970748310/HandholdCutter

I hoped to have pics of the jig that is used to lower the board onto the cutter. But I'm in SC and the jig is in MD. You can see the cutter does a nice job on the handholds. Takes about 5 seconds per board to cut. Loading the jig takes an additional 15 secs.


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

snl said:


> 2 bits to beeks who can tell me the machine it is used on and describe the jig that's used with it.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/111179370975970748310/HandholdCutter#5982247227403226962
> 
> ...


So since you claimed I was closest the use of your tool, and the one who can tell you it's use and the jig gets two bits, do I get the one bit that you have there? 

Nice handles and I assume fast. It looks like the diameter of the 'bit' cuts the right length with just a plunge cut. I wasn't thinking that. Sharpdog had a good insight with raising the cutter, er, bit, into a clamped board, instead of lowering the board. You can count turns on the table saw handle to get uniform depth, depending on the quality of the saw. I don't doubt that the right jig to set the leading edge of the board down into and 'hinging' it down onto the saw would work well too. 

I can get you my shipping address to claim half the prize.


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

Is the cutter custom made?


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

very nice, I would love to see a video of how you use it....and how it's made would be great


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

DanielD said:


> I don't doubt that the right jig to set the leading edge of the board down into and 'hinging' it down onto the saw would work well too.
> That's exactly how it works! The cutter remains stationary.
> 
> I can get you my shipping address to claim half the prize.


Unfortunately, 1/2 of an "Attaboy" is unavailable for shipping......... way to go!!! ATTABOY!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

NewJoe said:


> very nice, I would love to see a video of how you use it....and how it's made would be great


Next time we're doing handholds, I'll make one and post it here....might be a while tho........


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

ralittlefield said:


> Is the cutter custom made?


Yes.........


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

that would be great...thank you...I am impressed!


----------



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

There are a bunch of angled jigs for making handholds on youtube. most using just a normal saw blade or dado.


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

snl said:


> Unfortunately, 1/2 of an "Attaboy" is unavailable for shipping......... way to go!!! ATTABOY!


Shucks. 

I got a whole attaboy and I sound so ungrateful.


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks like a rotary brush cutter blade to me. If used on a table saw, there would be an incline ramp over the blade. The box would be laid onto one end of the ramp, then slid to a stop.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Chemguy said:


> Looks like a rotary brush cutter blade to me. If used on a table saw, there would be an incline ramp over the blade. The box would be laid onto one end of the ramp, then slid to a stop.


Nope, no incline. The box is slowly lowered onto the spinning cutter..... When I can get some pics of it in use, I'll post......


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

ralittlefield said:


> Is the cutter custom made?





snl said:


> Yes.........


Any specs on how it is manufactured? Costs?


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

What I'd like to know: How do you get such a clean cut hold? I have a very similar tool, a triple-blade molding cutter, but I get a lot of tear-out...


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Fishman43 said:


> Any specs on how it is manufactured? Costs?


Sorry, it was made many, many years ago and the machinist that made it has long since passed.... my guess is that it would cost high dollars to have it made again....


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

westernbeekeeper said:


> What I'd like to know: How do you get such a clean cut hold?


 I found someone who knew how to sharpen it properly...


----------



## Crane (Jan 14, 2014)

Now you gotta figure out how to spend twelve and one half cents.


----------



## pihlpet (Nov 3, 2011)

Im using similar cutter on spindle moulder. With the adjustable stop-blocks it is possible to make handles in different lenghts.
Here in Eurpoe we have a "safety rule" that all table saws need to be equipped with electric breake, so if one turns off the saw the blade stops faster.
Problem is that those brakes can't handle dado-blades or bigger cutters. So all saws come with a really short shaft that can handle only one sawblade...

Cheers,
Peter


----------

